# [FAQ] comando 'su' permission denied [RISOLTO]

## Giulio

Dall'utente creato per l'uso quotidiano volendo eseguire 'su' (sia sotto X che non) e immettendo la password di root ottengo: permission denied

Se mi loggo all'avvio del computer invece tutto perfetto sia con l'utente root sia con l'utente con restrizioni di accesso. 

Help me if you can  :Smile: 

MOD: ho editato il titolo per farci stare risolto e faq. fedeliallalineaLast edited by Giulio on Sat Apr 03, 2004 11:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## OKreZ

controlla che l'utente creato sia nel gruppo wheel

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

```
 chmod u+rsw,go+rx `which su`
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il tuo utente deve fare parte del gruppo wheel. Edita il file /etc/group e metti il nome utente alla linea in cui appare wheel.

----------

## Sasdo

hai aggiunto l'utente  "normale" al gruppo wheel?

se no, fallo =)

una volta mi ero dimenticato di farlo e non potevo accedere al "su".

per aggiungerlo...

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/faq-it.html#doc_chap3[/url]

----------

## Sasdo

accidenti, nel tempo che scrivevo il mio di messaggio ne avete scritti 3 voi... =)

----------

## Giulio

grazies, siete efficientissimi. ho risolto utilizzando il comando della citanto nella faq guida

----------

